# Give us an egg Mum!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy counter surfing after I had bought the eggs in!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha brilliant. Daisy really is like a black version of Nacho. And it seems we have very similar kitchen cupboards and drawers. I must get a picture of Nacho in this pose later this evening when I'm cooking to compare!  little monkeys!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely photo. My friend has Goldendoodles and when her dogs do that they can reach almost everything on the worktops! Thank goodness for the smaller size of Cockapoos. Mind you, there is a Poogle (Beagle x Poodle) at my agility class who can spring up onto the worktop from the floor! 

Karen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She's really grown hasn't she Sarah?
I really love her coat.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Daisy Dog .. I would love a hug from you .. I would give you a chicken .. just dont tell mum


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Lovely photo. My friend has Goldendoodles and when her dogs do that they can reach almost everything on the worktops! Thank goodness for the smaller size of Cockapoos. Mind you, there is a Poogle (Beagle x Poodle) at my agility class who can spring up onto the worktop from the floor!


Blimey! I have been really lucky, my cat has never gone on the work tops and thankfully Daisy can't reach very far! 



M&M's mummy said:


> She's really grown hasn't she Sarah?
> I really love her coat.


She looks really tall doesn't she?  She is a lovely size, very cuddly!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Daisy Dog .. I would love a hug from you .. I would give you a chicken .. just dont tell mum


JoJo, I hope you can come to the meet in January then you can have lots of cuddles and I can cuddle picnic and Honey (and maybe Oakley  ), fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes .. for a cuddle .... I will be there


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!! Lady's fav...always steeling tea towels!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

go on give her a nice raw egg


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is exactly the same!! i am sure she loves to jump up even more with muddy paws on my lovely white cupboards!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

kendal said:


> go on give her a nice raw egg


Don't worry, she is not hard done by!  She gets two a week mixed in with her mince however last week when I was making cakes with the children, I left the table to help one of my little ones and when my back was turned she had pulled the box of eggs off the table and was eating them off the floor! What do you do? Well obviously I let her eat all of the broken ones as it was easier than clearing it up. She had to have a beard wash afterwards though !


----------

